# Angus X Holstein



## cjc (Jun 7, 2016)

Just wanted to get everyone's thoughts on an Angus X Holstein. I can get Angus Holstein calves for pretty cheap ($150). Anyone have any thoughts on this? They come from the local dairies. I would plan to raise them and sell them at auction as yearlings.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jun 7, 2016)

I'd go for it! That is, if I wasn't so afraid of diseases being passed on to our own cows (we have a tested herd).


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 7, 2016)

Dual-purpose crossbreed right there. It's not a chance that isn't worth taking, that's for sure.


----------



## cjc (Jun 8, 2016)

@WildRoseBeef I have heard they make great mothers. Any experience with that?

I ended up buying a 4 day old Heifer yesterday, she is getting dropped off today. I will upload a picture of her once I get her. My debate will be to sell her or to breed her. I would breed her to a Short Horn.

After my Orphan calf who is now 6 weeks old I am hooked. These little guys sell for cheap at auction, and for a reason, lots of TLC involved there, but, I am in love with my little guy and I love the time spent to care for them. We will continue to breed 3-4 of our girls every season but I really debate just going all in and getting myself 10 of these calves at a time haha


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh my... the girl has been bitten by the animal collection bug!  Watch out!


----------



## cjc (Jun 8, 2016)

@Latestarter very true haha


----------



## cjc (Jun 9, 2016)

Here she is!








(Calf on the right)


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jun 9, 2016)

She's beautiful! I think you'll have a hard time selling her for sure...


----------



## TAH (Jun 9, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> She's beautiful! I think you'll have a hard time selling her for sure...


x2


----------



## cjc (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes I sure will! She is just the sweetest. First day I literally had to wrestle her to the ground to get the bottle to her but as soon as she realized I only wanted to grab her to feed her and to love her she came around. She's very affectionate now. Very nice to have another calf to put in with our other bottle baby. A little buddy for him.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jun 9, 2016)

What's her name gonna be?


----------



## cjc (Jun 10, 2016)

I was thinking Dolly.


----------



## TAH (Jun 10, 2016)

cjc said:


> I was thinking Dolly.


She looks like one with the black.


----------



## cjc (Jun 10, 2016)

Here she is with our 7 week old Angus X Shorthorn calf. She is a BIG calf


----------



## TAH (Jun 10, 2016)

She is big especially compared to the bull. Are you going to keep the bull for a breeder?


----------



## cjc (Jun 10, 2016)

No. I am going to band him tomorrow . I don't want to but its the best thing to do. I want to keep him as a pet because I am so in love with him. I always fall in love with the sick ones. I haven't banded him yet because he had joint ill and I didn't want to add more things for his body to fight off. Now that he is healthy I am going to band him. He is fully mounting me and this new calf haha, he's ready.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 11, 2016)

With that Angus in her she should make a good momma. She'll be a heavy milker too.


----------

